# Watch Pillows



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi,

I bought a lovely wooden box that I am going to use as storage and mod slightly.

So I am looking for Watch Pillows. Not the soft type but that "sturdy" ones as below:

IVORY-SUEDE-WATCH-PILLOWS

That seller is only selling boxes of 50 and I really dont need that much.

Anyone have any ideas?

Cheers Q,


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Qtronic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a lovely wooden box that I am going to use as storage and mod slightly.
> 
> ...


 How about buying loads more watches so the job lot of 50 wouldn't be waste.


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Muddy D said:


> How about buying loads more watches so the job lot of 50 wouldn't be waste.


 My guess your idea relfects that if I did buy those 50, I would have to use them up! Thats not an option am hoping to persue. There is another option that there is limited decent watch boxes out there so I could buy the fifty and mod a few boxes to re-sell....

But I work full time and have lots of other hobbies and time is limited.

I may drop the seller an email if he would split the wholesale lot.

Thanks, Q.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

Qtronic said:


> My guess your idea relfects that if I did buy those 50, I would have to use them up! Thats not an option am hoping to persue. There is another option that there is limited decent watch boxes out there so I could buy the fifty and mod a few boxes to re-sell....
> 
> But I work full time and have lots of other hobbies and time is limited.
> 
> ...


 why not sell the rest on here?


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Qtronic said:


> My guess your idea relfects that if I did buy those 50, I would have to use them up! Thats not an option am hoping to persue. There is another option that there is limited decent watch boxes out there so I could buy the fifty and mod a few boxes to re-sell....
> 
> But I work full time and have lots of other hobbies and time is limited.
> 
> ...


 Yeah realistically, that's probably the best option unless someone else on the forum wants a load of watch pillows and is prepared to buy the lot and pass you on however many you need.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

You could buy this off e bay for the cushions and sell the box

201559489126http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-Grid-Leather-Watch-Bracelet-Case-Organiser-Storage-Display-Box-Pillows-UK-HOT/201559489126?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36382%26meid%3Ddd6be8c4ed81400d9ae5681cca1de0c2%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D221554801604


----------

